# Hieronymus Bosch 500 years



## Allegra (Jun 24, 2016)

I was totally blown-away when I first found online by chance Bosch's forever beyond-the-future painting *The Garden of Earthly Delight*, it's hard to believe it was painted in 15 century. Bosch died in 1516, for his 500 years anniversary, all his 50 or so paintings are gathered from all over the world in display in Madrid's Prado museum. I happened to be there weeks ago and felt extremely lucky to see this painting and all his others with my own eyes. The exhibition will run till September. If anyone goes that way, don't miss it! I think no SFF lovers will not be blown-away like me by this painting alone, which is a permanent showpiece in Prado because Philip II bought the painting in 1591. Plenty scholars have tried to decode this painting and have written plenty of books, but it remains an enigma.

The front 3 panels:






At the back close the 2 side panels:





Based on a sketch by Bosch, one of his followers painted this interesting painting "Concert in the Egg', also in the exhibition:


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 24, 2016)

I always think Dali must have had at least some inspiration from Bosh. He really did produce some quite extraordinary work.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 24, 2016)

He was 450 years ahead of his time!
Absolutely amazing stuff from him and his "franchise".


----------



## J Riff (Jun 24, 2016)

We all had part of this as a Deep Purple album cover circa 1970ish


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 25, 2016)

J Riff said:


> We all had part of this as a Deep Purple album cover circa 1970ish


Here it is.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 25, 2016)

With a few additions...


----------



## Allegra (Jun 25, 2016)

There are so many mind-boggling details in the complex painting, such as:





(the face on the right is the painter himself)


----------

